# What is a chemical pregnancy?



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi, 

This question was asked on the 2ww board a few days and a number of different definitions have been posted. Can anyone give a definite answer?

Thanks,

Gina.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

A biochemical pregnancy is one which is detected by urine or blood but when scanned nothing can be seen.

Ruth


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for that Ruth.


----------

